# Kraftwerke in Deutschland



## Tulpe44 (14 März 2011)

Seit dem Unglück in Japan , sprechen alle vom Ausstieg aus der Kerninergie , warum tun DIE POLITIKER so als ginge es ihnen nichts an ?


----------



## Dirty South (14 März 2011)

Finde das ein sehr schwieriges Thema, denn nur mit eneuerbaren Energien, lässt sich der Energiebedarf nicht realisieren.

Die Leute wollen weder eine Müllverbrennung in ihrer Nähe haben (wobei dies auch zum Öko-Strom zählt) und Kohleblöcke will auch keiner. Was bleibt dann noch groß? Gas viel zu teuer. Also was bleibt dann noch?

Jeder möchte Strom haben wann immer er will, aber keine möchte die damit verbundenen Nachteile in seiner Nähe haben.

Also wirklich nicht leicht die ganze Sache


----------



## Bobby35 (14 März 2011)

Ich Finde unsere AKW's, zumindest die alten, sollten abgeschaltet werden (Biblis A z.B.) um solch eine Katastrophe zu verhindern. Der Rest sollte auf den neusten Stand aufgerüstet werden.


----------



## tiefseewedler (14 März 2011)

weg vom atomstrom - hin zur windkraft... zur not mit zwangsenteignungen...


----------



## Chamser81 (15 März 2011)

tiefseewedler schrieb:


> zur not mit zwangsenteignungen...



Jaja da seit "ihr" wirklich gut drin, das habt "ihr" oft genug bewiesen! :angry:

Es ist so wie es "Dirty South" hier schrieb! Alle wollen jederzeit Strom aber bloß keine Nachteile spüren und schon gar nicht irgendwelche Anlagen in der Nähe haben! Da sollen am liebsten alle AKWs abgeschaltet werden aber große Windkraftanlagen oder auch Biogasanlagen in der Nähe dürfen natürlich auch nicht gebaut werden. Denn dies verschandelt ja die Natur und die jeweiligen Gemeinden und Naturschutzverbände gehen auf die Barrikaden! 
Schon jetzt stehen viele Stromnetze an der Belastungsgrenze und es ist ein massiver Ausbau von Stromtrassen von Nöten aber dazu müsste natürlich auch wieder gebaut werden. Und wer hat da wieder was dagegen? Richtig die Naturschutzverbände und die jeweiligen Gemeinden!

Kohle und fossile Energieträger sind natürlich genauso unbeliebt! Also was will man denn?! Eine Energiesicherheit mit einem Mix an Energieträgern oder "gegen alles" sein und dadurch Stromschwankungen riskieren!


----------



## Punisher (15 März 2011)

Tulpe44 schrieb:


> Seit dem Unglück in Japan , sprechen alle vom Ausstieg aus der Kerninergie , warum tun DIE POLITIKER so als ginge es ihnen nichts an ?



Es geht ihnen ja definitiv nichts an.


----------



## maggi77 (15 März 2011)

@ tiefseewedler



ok, dann lass dein Haus sofort zwangsenteignen und dort ne Riesen Windkraftanlage bauen


die Grünen haben immer leicht zu meckern, nur wo soll der Strom herkommen, aus Temelin (20 km von der Grenze und Tschernobyl Typ?)


----------



## MarioP (16 März 2011)

Wenn man Urangewinnung, Kühlwasserableitung und Endlagerung betrachtet, bleibt von den ökologischen Vorteilen der Kernenergie nicht viel übrig. Die kann man nicht nur nach dem CO²-Ausstoß bemessen. Es gibt Studien, nach denen in fünf bis zehn Jahren der Anteil der Kernenergie an der Stromerzeugung von den Erneuerbaren gedeckt werden kann. Für die Erneuerbaren ist ein Umbau der Netze notwendig. Solange die Kernenergie im Wege steht, wird dieser Umbau nicht stattfinden. Gerade die Befürworter der Kernenergie zeigen sich in Sachen Endlagerung verlogen, siehe Mappus in Ba-Wü.


----------



## SirBombe (16 März 2011)

Also endlich mal die Möglichkeit was dazu zu sagen.Alle die schreien Atomkraftwerke abschalten sollten ein Fahrrad bekommen und so lange treten bis der Strom für die Bevölkerung da ist.Was wollen wir denn keine Atomkraftwerke , keine Windanlagen ,keine Kohlekraftwerke woher soll der Strom kommen .Was ich schon vorher vermutet habe tritt jetzt ein die AKW`s werden abgeschaltet und wer bezahlt der Verbraucher endlich ein Grund den Strom noch teurer zu machen juhu. Unsere Regierung schafft es immer wieder den Menschen was vorzumachen . Wie war es mit dem Spritt der wird künstlich hochgetrieben auf 1,70-1,80€ dann nimmt man ihn wieder etwas zurück auf 1,55 € und die Leute sind glücklich wo sie vorher gestönt haben man 1,55 € ist aber teuer.Besser kann man doch Dinge nicht durchsetzen.
Warum die Menschen sich immer noch verarschen lassen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen . Wir sollten endlich mal schauen wie es Griechenland,Frankreich oder Belgien tun die gehen sofort los.Wir nehmen doch jede Bürde die uns die Regierung auf drückt in kauf .
SirBombe


----------



## AMUN (16 März 2011)

Ich verweise mal auf diesen Blog denn was dort steht spiegelt meine Meinung dazu ziemlich genau wieder

Merkels Meiler-Mafia vs mündige Bürger


----------



## Chamser81 (16 März 2011)

MarioP schrieb:


> Es gibt Studien, nach denen in fünf bis zehn Jahren der Anteil der Kernenergie an der Stromerzeugung von den Erneuerbaren gedeckt werden kann.



Das große Problem ist die Grundlaststromversorgung! Denn die wird zu 50% von Kernenergie gedeckt währenddessen die erneuerbaren Energien dazu nicht in der Lage sind weil deren Leistung stark schwankt und der erzeugte Strom nicht gespeichert werden kann! Kernkraftwerke können hingegen konstant bei jedem Wetter Tag und Nacht laufen!

Hier ein Link dazu: Atomkraftwerke: Ohne Kernenergie geht es nicht - Atomkraftwerke - FOCUS Online


----------



## greg (16 März 2011)

PRO Verbot der Standby-Taste... DAS würde was helfen ;-)


----------



## Buterfly (16 März 2011)

Was mich bei der ganzen Debatte schon seit Jahren nervt, ist einfach wie oft mit Halb- und Unwahrheiten Politik gemacht wird. Hauptsache ein bestimmtes Argument wird oft genug gebracht, und schon wird es als richtig angesehen. Das wird überall in der Politik gemacht, aber bei dem Thema Atomausstieg ganz speziell.

Das Problem der erneuerbaren Energie ist derzeit noch die Langzeitspeicherung in großem Maße. Sonst seh ich keine.

Das Thema Atomstrom hat sich sowieso in ein paar Jahrzehnten erledigt, da es ökonomisch nicht mehr sinnvoll sein wird. Bereits heute ist Atomstrom (wenn man die Entsorgung mit einrechnet) Unsinn.

Für die Betreiber ist es sinnvoll, für eine Volkswirtschaft nicht.


----------

